# Any experience with new LEE ProGlass IRND filters?



## Ladislav (Aug 14, 2017)

I started with LEE 100mm system this year. I currently have Little and Big Stoppers and 2 stop soft and hard grads. I was doing some waterfall photography last weekend and found Little stopper too strong for that. So I thought about buying 3 stop 100mm filter and found that older ProGlass filters were replaced with ProGlass IRND. They are also available in 6, 10 and 15 stop - same as stopper range but almost twice as expensive. Looks like LEE finally added color neutral ND filters to their product range: http://www.leefilters.com/index.php/camera/proglass-nd

Did anyone have a chance to try them already?


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 14, 2017)

Ladislav said:


> I started with LEE 100mm system this year. I currently have Little and Big Stoppers and 2 stop soft and hard grads. I was doing some waterfall photography last weekend and found Little stopper too strong for that. So I thought about buying 3 stop 100mm filter and found that older ProGlass filters were replaced with ProGlass IRND. They are also available in 6, 10 and 15 stop - same as stopper range but almost twice as expensive. Looks like LEE finally added color neutral ND filters to their product range: http://www.leefilters.com/index.php/camera/proglass-nd
> 
> Did anyone have a chance to try them already?



They are brand spanking new, aren't they?

- A


----------



## LDS (Aug 14, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> They are brand spanking new, aren't they?



For the photo system, AFAIK yes, but they were already available for cinema use, IIRC.


----------



## fentiger (Aug 14, 2017)

Nisi filters also fit in the Lee holder. Lee also do 3 stop pro glass and resin filters


----------



## CvH (Aug 14, 2017)

Have you heard of the Haida filters ? Canon Australia has been actively promoting them in the last few months. And soon the Haida filter products will be available on Canon Australia online store.


Canon Australia held several landscape collective events where members were able to try them out. I was able to test the Haida 10 stops ND and 3 stops grad ND filters at a event recently. They seem reasonably quality and I could not detect any colour cast.


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 14, 2017)

Chz said:


> Have you heard of the Haida filters ? Canon Australia has been actively promoting them in the last few months. And soon the Haida filter products will be available on Canon Australia online store.
> 
> 
> Canon Australia held several landscape collective events where members were able to try them out. I was able to test the Haida 10 stops ND and 3 stops grad ND filters at a event recently. They seem reasonably quality and I could not detect any colour cast.


If you don't get a color cast in the 10 stop ND it's doing a good job. I have not found one yet without a color cast.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 14, 2017)

BeenThere said:


> If you don't get a color cast in the 10 stop ND it's doing a good job. I have not found one yet without a color cast.



+1. My Lee Big Stopper (their original 10 ND, I believe) has a nontrivial color cast that I put up with as I only use it a few times a year. If I shot more landscape work I'd definitely replace it.

- A


----------



## Ladislav (Aug 15, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Ladislav said:
> 
> 
> > I started with LEE 100mm system this year. I currently have Little and Big Stoppers and 2 stop soft and hard grads. I was doing some waterfall photography last weekend and found Little stopper too strong for that. So I thought about buying 3 stop 100mm filter and found that older ProGlass filters were replaced with ProGlass IRND. They are also available in 6, 10 and 15 stop - same as stopper range but almost twice as expensive. Looks like LEE finally added color neutral ND filters to their product range: http://www.leefilters.com/index.php/camera/proglass-nd
> ...



Yes they are, I found some announcement blog post from June.


----------



## Ladislav (Aug 15, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> BeenThere said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't get a color cast in the 10 stop ND it's doing a good job. I have not found one yet without a color cast.
> ...



Both my Little and Big stoppers have strong blue color cast but people were using them for years to produce awesome images so it is not like they need to be replaced immediately.


----------



## CvH (Aug 15, 2017)

I think you should take a closer look at both Haida and the Formatt-Hitech Firecrest filters. 



ahsanford said:


> BeenThere said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't get a color cast in the 10 stop ND it's doing a good job. I have not found one yet without a color cast.
> ...


----------

